
Stripe Dashboard for iPhone - krithix
https://stripe.com/dashboard/iphone
======
usaphp
I wonder how much of Stripe success is due to their gorgeous UIs and overall
design, I hate when people say "Design is nothing, content is what matters..."
and I love when companies like Apple and Stripe demolish these stereotypes.
Design is AS important as content, great content & features will be unnoticed
if they are buried under outdated and unfriendly UI design.

~~~
akg_67
I don't believe gorgeous or ugly UI came into consideration when we switched
payment system for my SaaS to Stripe. Our main consideration were ease of
integration, payments transfers from Stripe to our Bank, and User payment
dispute resolution. I doubt it we ever check Stripe dashboard and use Stripe
App since the integration. Only time we go look at anything on Stripe site is
when we need look up something new we are trying to integrate or user payment
related issues. I would love to know how Stripe users are using the dashboard
and other UI oriented stuff beyond APIs. What values do these thing add to
users' business.

~~~
developer1
However, the things you love about Stripe - like its ease of integration -
likely come from the same dedication to quality and user experience that went
into the design. Amazing UIs are often an indication of a well-thought out
product in which a lot of time went into all the details, including UI _and_
functionality.

A product that cuts short on presenting a polished product on the outside, may
very well have the same ugliness to its internal components.

Or, as sometimes happens, 90% of the effort went into the design, and the
product itself is crap. That happens too. ;)

------
adriancooney
I never have used a Stripe product (although always wanted to) nor will I have
any need to in the near future but I will _always_ click a new product
announcement from them. They are just so beautiful and consistently so.
Sometimes I feel like the design takes over the actual product announcement
too. The discussion on HN is usually about how great their designers are.
Anyway, this looks like another great, polished product from Stripe. They are
unstoppable.

~~~
pc86
Exact same for myself, even if the design is very broken in FF Dev Edition.[0]

[0] [http://i.imgur.com/CRAl9h4.png](http://i.imgur.com/CRAl9h4.png)

~~~
psychometry
Works fine for me. Must be your setup/extensions.

------
joshmn
I said this last time and I'll say it again: Stripe's front-end team makes
beautiful, beautiful things.

~~~
psychometry
The Stripe web dashboard is nice, but it's _completely_ unresponsive. Why are
they developing native apps instead of making their main product mobile-
friendly?

~~~
usaphp
I hate responsive websites, I prefer to use a full sized version on my phone.
Most of "responsive" websites hide vital functions from a smartphone user, I
hate that.

~~~
brianwawok
You don't have to hide content.

Some people do it and it annoys. But it can also be simple things like: Big
screens see 2 1/2 screen wide tables across, small screens so the tables under
each other. No hidden info either way, just scaled well.

I think good responsive website is the ideal end state. I do not want an app
for every single thing I visit. A few important things sure. If stripe was my
main activity, sure! But if I am just using it to watch my monthly sales
number... rather have a good mobile website.

------
alooPotato
If any of the Stripe iOS engineers are here, just wondering what your
rationale was for using a card based layout for the app? The alternative being
the standard nav stack. Serious question.

Your card layout sure is beautiful and the animation is nice but how did you
decide it was worth it given some of it drawbacks (users used to the standard
nav stack, less screen real estate for content, etc).

~~~
illicium
The design seems to be taking a leaf from Material Design, e.g. the item
selection "splash"

------
twakefield
If you search for "Stripe" in the iphone app store it is nowhere to be found.
Among the results that do appear are "LoL Camera", "Fruit Shake", "Color Lines
Free". Apple really needs to improve their app store search.

~~~
SG-
If it just hit the app store then it's probably not even released in all the
countries or showing up in searches yet.

------
conorgdaly
I think they may need to revisit the color scheme. Lead in text on left is
pretty faint:

[http://i.imgur.com/QNpr5rS.png](http://i.imgur.com/QNpr5rS.png)

FF 38 on Windows

~~~
conorgdaly
Reloading page seems to have corrected issue:

[http://i.imgur.com/haJzllG.png](http://i.imgur.com/haJzllG.png)

edit:Seems to have been related to background loading (opening link in new
background tab and then not clicking in to it until after it had fully loaded)

------
bobsky
As always, product page announcements are gorgeous. But does anyone feel the
web dashboard is severely limiting? For example, getting simple graphs like
YTD, Last Month, This Quarter... etc currently it's all manual
[http://cl.ly/image/0y1I0Y1X450D](http://cl.ly/image/0y1I0Y1X450D)

And ditto on simple KPIs/analytics e.g. % increase of new users this week vs
last, ARPU, Q/Q... I know there are 3rd party services that focus solely on
this but it just seems like such an easy add; am I missing it somewhere in
dashboard or is this really not a priority?

~~~
pc
Watch this space!

Or, really, watch the dashboard.stripe.com space. Though we'll post it here
too.

~~~
artursapek
I was using the dashboard last night and felt certain that you guys must have
some kind of overhaul in progress. Looking forward to being surprised by it
one of these days.

------
robertnealan
Anybody have any idea what animation library they're using? Doesn't look to be
CSS transitions and all their JS is compressed (rightfully so).

~~~
benjamindc
I've actually created an animation library based on my work for this page:
[https://github.com/bendc/animateplus](https://github.com/bendc/animateplus)

~~~
akramhussein
Benjamin, really like uilang.js. Do you happen to know what animation
libraries are being used for iOS or at least if they are custom?

~~~
benjamindc
Facebook Pop :)

------
frankdenbow
Wonder how this affects apps like Control that were built to service this
purpose. Whats Stripe's stance on that? Also, is Android in the works?

~~~
cristinacordova
(I work at Stripe)

Control provides a number of services (business intelligence, analytics
reporting, etc.) in addition to mobile apps to view your Stripe account
details. We let Control know we were planning to build an iOS app in September
of 2014 and we plan to continue to work with and support their efforts to
build on top of Stripe's platform.

More broadly, we want to balance being good ecosystem stewards with building
the best product for our businesses. Occasionally, what we do will overlap
with what others are building. When that happens, we'll try to give as much
notice as possible.

If you have any questions about this, please drop me a line
(cristina@stripe.com). We want to ensure we're building out the Stripe
ecosystem to make our partners successful.

------
jdkanani
I would definitely want to know how they create any announcement page. I mean,
a whole process - brainstorming, designs (and tools) and UI.

------
nodesocket
Awesome, the mobile app Stripe has needed for years is finally here. I'm most
excited about push notifications (new customers, charges), and a quick
overview of transactions on the go. There have been entire companies
(successfully) built on just sending Stripe notifications, now it is native in
a mobile app.

------
riobard
Cannot sign in the app after installing. No error messages. Nothing happened
after clicking the Sign In button.

We've been using Stripe for a little more than half a year now. While the
product and design is top-notch, the reliability of the service and speed of
bug fixes could really use some work.

~~~
michaelvillar
Interesting, can you email me details (email you're trying / account) at
mv@stripe.com? Would appreciate it!

------
acoleman616
How convenient, since I _just_ started using Stripe this past week :) Control
-- the app I had been using -- seemed great, but I have to imagine this will
trump, especially considering the amount of polish and attention to detail
goes into every Stripe interface.

------
pen2l
Someone should write a blog with articles like "how to recreate Stripe landing
page $X"

------
colinbartlett
Looks great! It was only a matter of time.

I feel bad for all those third-party apps on the AppStore that probably do the
same thing. They filled a niche before Stripe could build their own solution
but now, will they just fade away to obscurity?

------
hberg
Just downloaded and tried the app. This is great for v1.0!

That being said, here's a bug report:

1) There's a typo in the "transfer details" card where it lists "adjustements"

2) Bitcoin payments don't show any info about the bitcoin transaction (or the
fact that it's a bitcoin payment) in the payment details card.

3) The "payment details" card cuts off longer descriptions after about 30
characters

4) it would be nice to see logs via the app to track errors "on the go".

~~~
michaelvillar
Thanks for the feedback! Totally on point!

------
psteinweber
Nice, I've been secretly waiting for this, also because I knew that the design
and usability would be convincing. Stripe delivers once again.

However I will have to stick to a third part competitor[1] for a while, until
the following features are implemented (I imagine they are on the roadlist):

1\. Some sort of app protection, e.g. a pin code 2\. Multi account login

[1] [http://paidhq.com/](http://paidhq.com/)

------
bgentry
The perspective transform on the video really makes it look bad. Jaggies on
the thin lines and text and tough to read. It's worse in Chrome than Safari,
but still bad in either case:
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CHE07a-XIAARlY4.png:large](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CHE07a-XIAARlY4.png:large)

It detracts from an otherwise gorgeous page.

------
nfm
This is unlike Stripe but this landing page is totally broken in Chrome and
Firefox on Android for me:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/axl4ogngkmdtc83/Screenshot_2015-06...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/axl4ogngkmdtc83/Screenshot_2015-06-10-09-00-45.png?dl=0)

------
bhartzer
I'm not sure about wanting to see payment data on the lock screen. Looks like
it includes a payment amount and an email address. Isn't that borderline
privacy issue? I wouldn't necessarily want my email address displaying on
people's lock screens. Or am I just being paranoid?

~~~
dangrossman
All shopping cart software I know of sends the store owner an e-mail about
each purchase with the customer's e-mail and payment amount. E-mail already
appears on my lock screen.

------
erichurkman
Getting greedy: when can I sign into more than one Stripe account at once?

The app is great. Integrated right with 1password as well, and when I went to
Authy to copy my MFA token, it auto-pasted it when I returned to the Stripe
app. Normally signing in with MFA is a pain, but this was super great!

------
halayli
I wish they revamp their existing web dashboard because it's poorly done.

Features I'd expect from the dashboard at the very least:

1\. Number of new customers per interval.

2\. Subscription renewals per month.

3\. Total income per month stacked by subscription type.

Unfortunately none of these basic features are available.

~~~
dangrossman
It'd be nice to have that in-house, but for now, Baremetrics gives you that
kind of thing: [https://baremetrics.com/](https://baremetrics.com/)

~~~
aymeric
Or [http://profitwell.com](http://profitwell.com) (it is free and gives me
better metrics)

------
controlHQ
Hi I am Kathryn! I am the founder of Control , a Stripe partner, and the
company referenced in this thread.

First off, I would like to point out an obvious fact : this is my first post
ever on HN. I have observed /admired all of the great discussions on HN for
years and have never felt as though I have had anything useful to contribute
(or maybe I was a bit intimidated :) However, a couple people messaged me
about the thread that has been materializing here- so here I am! I hope I can
add an interesting or insightful perspective.

Yes, Control has an iOS dashboard for Stripe merchants. And an Android app.
And a web app , and we have an iWatch app in development. We have a number of
areas where we are building out a set of capabilities for businesses to manage
their payments better. In fact, we have a number of really cool ideas in our
pipeline I think anybody who manages payments will find very , very
interesting. Contact me to see our roadmap !

I have known that Stripe was building an iOS app for months (as Cristina
pointed out , since September 2014) and I believe this is great! I think a
free app for Stripe customers looking for very simple functionality is a smart
move by Stripe. And the design is sensational, well done!

At Control, we are focused on building out many more capabilities that I
believe businesses will find valuable . For example (just to give a flavor of
our thinking):

\- Real time alerts on transactional behavior indicative of potential fraud
occurring \- Expanded CRM tools in iOs, Android, and web \- The ability to
manage Stripe, PayPal , Dwolla, and more from 1 app

We have a number of payment platforms in our radar we want to build business
apps around (we already support Paymill in Europe and nearly done integrations
to PayPal, Conekta and PIN Payments). However, Control deliberately built
around Stripe first because:

a. Stripe/Cristina has supported our business model from Day 1 and b. I truly
believe Stripe's approach is the most significant innovation to happen in the
payments industry in the last 10 years, because of their philosophy of opening
their APIs to the broader developer /app ecosystem. We love Stripe and we love
being able to add value to their customers

We are proud to be a Stripe partner and hope to continue growing and
innovating alongside with them.

I should point out that one of our investors /advisors is the Hootsuite CEO,
Ryan Holmes. The best advice Ryan gave me was not too worry too much about the
prospect of Stripe releasing a free app, but to keep innovating and building
distinctive value. Hootsuite's business wasn't materially impacted when
Twitter launched their free app . I think this is a good analogy of our
position.

~~~
PinPayments
Hey Kathryn, Zac from Pin Payments here. Stoked to hear you're working on
supporting us! Do reach out if we can help with anything at all. (It's our
first post here too ;)

------
enos_feedler
Does this app provide a native onboarding flow if I want to use Stripe Connect
in my iOS app? This would be great for mobile-only applications that provide
payment functionality.

------
jlukic
It is really beautiful, but have to say it, the iPhone animation is just an
mp4 file. Kudos though to their motion guy.

~~~
pen2l
What do you mean kudos to their motion guy? Is the iPhone animation not merely
just a recorded screencast of the actual app functioning as it does natively?
Or have I been had by a ruse -- was the animation made in an animations
program?

~~~
gkoberger
When you load the page, the iPhone spins in slightly.

------
Axsuul
That landing page is effin' mesmerizing. I think they just set a new standard
here.

------
stanmancan
Strange, I can't seem to find this in the app store on my phone. I live in
Canada.

~~~
krithix
(I work at Stripe.) Seems like the App Store takes a bit of time to refresh
everywhere. Check back in a few hours, and if you still don't find it, please
let me know!

~~~
free2rhyme214
Great front end!

------
geuis
Not sure if the Stripe guys will see this.

Your layout is really broken in landscape on iOS.

------
fideloper
I also love that they support ios 7. We haven't all updated :D

------
onlyfortoday2
text unreadable in firefox 38

[http://imgur.com/m93jmOU](http://imgur.com/m93jmOU)

